# How many people have IBS with their FM?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have had a spastic colon since I was thirty--now 50. My IBS was mild, but lately if my gut gets stirred up I get the loose stools, nausea and ache. Started Bentyl and need to start fiber. Always questioned what Bentyl does--I'm not in severe pain just an ache across the waistline. And do you take fiber whether you are a C or D type? Any other remedies would be appreciated.Tania


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Tania. I have had CFS (relapse and remission pattern) for 13 years, and I have had IBS for 8 years. I believe my IBS is a secondary condition of CFS. CFS often involves IBS symptoms. This may be because CFS patients have hypersensitivity (to foods, chemicals, temperature, emotional states) and autonomic nervous system dysfunction/dysregulation, things which play an important role in the symptoms of IBS. I would imagine the same is true for Fibromyalgia and IBS. What do you think? Oh, P.S Fiber is good for both constipation and diarrhoea. It took me a long time to get my head around this one!!







If you have D, the fiber can help bulk up the stools, making them less unpleasant to pass. If you have C, it 'keeps you regular'. If you're new to taking fiber supplements, you may experience some increased cramping pains and gas or bloating at first. Rest assured this does pass. You may want to add the fiber very gradually. Remember to drink plenty of water - it helps the fiber do its job. If you take little fiber granules (like Normacol), put them into a glass of water and check them a couple of hours later - it shows how fiber and water work together!







I'm sure others have a lot to add about the link between Fibro and IBS.







Best wishes,


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Tania, I was diagnosed with IBS in my early twenties while on birth control pills and became very constipated. I controlled my constipation for about twenty years just by adding fiber (and perhaps getting off the pill helped). I will be 50 in January. My IBS turned to D after antibiotics which I have under control now with an antifungal and diet. Food/chemical sensitivities were also diagnosed by a special allergist who did double-blinded provocative sublingual testing on me. I am primarily sensitive to tomato sauce, fermented items, the additives citric acid, benzoic acid, and milk protein.


----------

